# Best K/D ration match cod



## Dannoo93 (Jun 13, 2013)

So bored at work and just thought of this. My most recent k/d that i can recall in black ops 2 was 40/8...share ur guys best only recent no saying back in cod 4


----------



## LJ6 (Jun 21, 2013)

just reset and recently got to 55 like last game but i have a 5.23 kd overall. i think my best game was like 36-0 before the reset i went 91-10 on hijacked. Loadstar is the shit


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

CoD absolutely sucks donkeys...A k/d ratio from Call Of Duty is nothing to brag about. My 4 year old son can play and rack a couple kills in a round...


----------

